# Rainbow Cup??



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Terry Moss testing the Rothmans Audi A4 STW before the 1996 season in South Africa








South Africa did have a super touring car championship back in 1995 and 1996 in the form of the AA Fleetcare Super Touring Car championship which Audi with Terry Moss won in 1996.
Now at the end of 1995 and 1996 the South African Rainbow Cup (International Touring Car event) took place. These were a few races where international drivers came and races against our local drivers. Audi won in 1995 with Frank Biela, and came second in 1996 with Christain Abt.
Both years 95 and 96 Audi ran with A4 Super Touring Cars
Does any one have any photos of the Audis that races in the Rainbow Cup in South Africa in 1995 or 1996?


----------

